# Can't write to NTFS drive [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I have a data drive that was formatted with NTFS. I can mount it easily and I can read from it, but I can't write to it either as root or as a regular user. I get

```

mkdir: cannot create directory `Setup': Operation not permitted

```

What do I need to put in fstab to mount it so that my regular user (not to mention root!) can write to this drive?

I currently have:

```

/dev/sdb1               /data           ntfs            users,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

You need to use fuse and ntfs-3g.

Kernel ntfs does not support writing to ntfs, well only to the extent that it will change the content of existing files, then only providing the file size does not change.

----------

## audiodef

How do I use ntfs-3g? I already have that compiled into my kernel, and I already have fuse loaded as a module. I tried mounting it as ntfs-3g but I got an unknown filesystem error.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

audiodef,

You don't have  ntfs-3g in your kernel.  You may have ntfs write support but thats been crippled to make it safe. Thats why you have this problem

It was badly broken.

emerge sys-fs/ntfs3g, and optionally, sys-fs/ntfsprogs

In /etc/fstab change ntfs to ntfs-3g.

I'm not sure if ntfs-3g auto loads or if you need to add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (baselayout1) or /etc/conf.d/modules (baselayout2)

----------

## audiodef

Thanks for the tip, Neddy. ntfs-3g doesn't need to be added to /etc/conf.d/modules. I activated the kernel options (compiled in), emerged the listed packages, and that is that.   :Cool: 

----------

